# Edibles and aircraft



## SolitarianToker (Mar 26, 2014)

Hello all, hope everyone is having a great day

I am going to be traveling to colorado to experience the market there, coming from a state that is very far behind, it will be a HUGE breath of fresh air.

Now bringing herb or traditional flowers back on the plane is a huge no no, the smell, dogs etc... But I am wondering about the difference of available edibles, sodas, candys etc and masking them to take as little souvenirs back home. Is there a method anyone uses? any special type of edible, or oil that you would recommend how to hide and bring back. Can dogs detect all edibles, oils etc just like bud? 

Don't know the protocol on bringing food back, is there any safe way to go about this? 

Any ideas or experiences would be really helpful thank you everyone!

ST


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Mar 26, 2014)

Unless your flying in or out of the country those dogs are not drug dogs. They are looking for explosives not cannabis. I've flown all over the place with cannabis in my luggage, both carry on and checked. I once had a dog come right up to me in line at security. I had about a half oz in my bag. The dog or the handler didn't care. Another time the tsa agent asked me to take off my hat, I joking said "no drugs in there", he replied "we're not looking for drugs". I wouldn't be concerned at all. I'm also planning a trip to CO. I plan on bringing back a lot of stuff.


----------



## SolitarianToker (Mar 26, 2014)

Yeah i was thinking that, bomb dogs not drug dogs, but you can't help but be nervous. Since i am not flying international, and staying in the u.s. what are the tsa policies and normal search routines, i have not flown in a long time, forget the whole procedure and do not want to be nervous .
What about carryon luggage and them rumbling through it? even if they find a edible thats infused or a drink how would they, or would they test it? Would i face serious charges? Seems they have not had to give out a fine at the denver airport yet, but people have been found with herb on them.

Thanks for the reply


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Mar 26, 2014)

You can't take liquid though security. I would just put it in your checked luggage.
Edibles you can take on the plane with you. There is no way they are gonna test it. If your seriously worried, then I would buy some snacks and put the medibles in the same bag.


----------



## fumble (Mar 26, 2014)

I have had several patients travel with my edibles - to very harsh countries - they just put them in their carry on luggage.


----------



## SolitarianToker (Mar 26, 2014)

I was wondering about carry on vs checked. I am likely going to be with one suitcase. Do they open your carry on? or just x ray? im guessing its random. 

Saw that some dispensaries had gummy bear type edibles... just mix them with some snacks should be good to go i was thinking, same with a chocolate bar etc


----------



## fumble (Mar 26, 2014)

you could put them in the regular candy's wrapper


----------



## vostok (Mar 26, 2014)

better to post!


----------

